# Kidney Fracture dx???????



## keke74 (Jan 24, 2011)

Does anyone have any idea what ICD-9 code would be used for a kidney fx?


----------



## ivorytofu@hotmail.com (Jan 24, 2011)

Try 866.?? section. If that is all you have from the physician I would have him/her clarify.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi,
Renal fracture is most common with the application of larger 3.4-mm cryoprobes in
the synchronous and asynchronous setting.Under standard application, smaller (1.47-
mm) cryoprobes result in little renal fracture or bleeding. The use of the guillotine
technique is associated with a greater risk of renal fracture.

Key Words:
cryoablation, renal, fracture, complications.

Hops this helps....

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## preserene (Jan 24, 2011)

The other name for renal fracture is renal laceration. so, the code what Ivoryto said is correct but assign the 4th digit as per the situation and the fifth as 3. ie * 866.x3 *
Hope this helps


----------

